# Sunscreen updates???



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I read the rules sticky, and I bow to your knickers. Review was limited to stuff like burning eyes etc. I'm assuming the Gals will be more in tune with this question then the boys.

I can't seem to settle on a brand that goes on well. Meaning doesn't take long to rub in, not wet-shiny looking after an hour so dirt collects, not so oily even soap won't remove it. 

Looking for goes on easy, dries, lasts, good sweat, sport ok stuff, doesnt take forever to sink in. Any new products out there that meet most of this stuff.

Thanks gear head gals.

I'm all swabbed up with Equate sport right now and it's smelly. Be back by 8o


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

I use the REI brand... applies easily and isn't too oily. Doesn't seem to be preventing my cycling tan too much though...


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been using the Neutrogena spray kind. It's easier to get on my back when there's nobody around to help me reach, and I use SPF 100 to protect my tattoos. I've tried the "dry touch" which is not oily at all, and the "sport" kind which is waterproof and DOES feel a little oily. Not as bad as some of the cheaper tube kinds though. Neutrogena's "dry touch" lotion feels less oily too but it seems like you have to use a lot more because it doesn't spread well (hence the dry touch). 

There may be a reason not to use the spray kind. I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I think the spray on is expensive. Cost more, a bottle doesn't last as long.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

formica said:


> I think the spray on is expensive. Cost more, a bottle doesn't last as long.


I got a 3 pack at Costco, it wasn't too bad. But you're right, it is expensive. But so is getting tattoos touched up.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

I ride in the desert. The Pearl Izumi sun sleeves work great. It feels like riding in the shade


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I use the Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch sunblock. Light, non-greasy so you don't end up covered with dust after your ride. Best of all, it doesn't make my skin break out. Love it. SPF 45 seems to work just fine for me.

My BF likes the lavender scented Alba Botanica brand, go figure. Normally I love anything lavender, but this stuff is so strongly scented it almost gags me when he puts in on in the car. Luckily the scent wears off quickly, so I don't need to ride upwind of him the entire day! It is very greasy when you first apply it, but it soaks in well. If it just didn't stink so bad...


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Was out there a tad shorter than expected today! Did a little trail work as I poked along. Sometimes I'm in it for 6-8 Hrs and fair skinned, getting dated so I'm attempting to do the whole proper thing. Seems like a lot of offroaders here (awsome) and supermoto, I will find these suggestions and try them. Never tried the spray, but I do spray the bug stuff on the leggs. I have a bag-o sunscreens, I'm a bit frugal so I hate throwing out ten dollar bottles of goop, but some of the stuff I picked up at Walgreens, wallmart, Savon's was hit and miss. 

So far Bullfrog seems good, but you have to wait a while for a 2nd rub down before it sinks in. I'm guessing there is no wholly grail goop and should get used to the pitfalls of the routine. Good stuff thanks.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> I think the spray on is expensive. Cost more, a bottle doesn't last as long.


I have a couple of the neutrogena spray on ones - an SPF 70 and a SPF 100. Truly dissappointed with those. I was getting red after using it, even if I wasn't in the sun long and finally realized it's that it irritates my skin, not that I'm getting too much sun. I can go out with no sunscreen and be less red than wearing that aerosol SPF 100... explain that to me.

And then I've read several articles saying that aerosol sunscreens are dangerous in several ways. Probably the biggest issue being you're inhaling the particulates that you've sprayed and it's horrible for your lungs. And then there was the guy who sprayed on an aerosol sunscreen, walked over and lit his grill and caught on fire from the vapors of the sunscreen..... Not that I'm generally around open flames shortly after applying sunscreen, but yeesh.

Those (expensive) things are going in the trash.

I've gone to wearing white long sleeves and loose capris for riding and sunscreen only on my face and neck. And for that I use an even more expensive SkinCeuticals sunscreen, but that feels a lot better on my skin than anything else I've found, doesn't irritate it, doesn't stink and works. Not exactly cost effective if you're using it on more than your face/neck though.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

supermoto said:


> I ride in the desert. The Pearl Izumi sun sleeves work great. It feels like riding in the shade


I have those. And just bought the PI In-R-Cool shrug yesterday. I've been using the Terry version for a year or so when I go road riding and it works well. Wore it on a century last weekend where it go up to 93 and I felt pretty good for someone who generally feels like crap in the heat.


----------



## taranehneh (Aug 12, 2008)

Another +1 for the Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch. I use that on my face (since it doesn't feel as greasy and oily as everything else) and then use cheapo stuff everywhere else.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

You might be trying to get two exclusive effects - protection _and_ minimal sunscreen.

I just roll with a standard coppertone sport SPF 50. Due to a teammate that was subject to heat exhaustion in 70 degree weather (silly redheads), I've actually done a fair amount of research on this. 50 is plenty, and in an ideal world you put it on thick - not what you want feel-wise, but the best way to make it effective. According to some studies, you can keep your core temp up to a full degree lower - this is significant. My teammate stopped having heat related issues after she started doing this.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 21, 2011)

I usually use mineral based sunscreens. They work better and they are generally safer than some of the scary chemicals in other brands. So zinc oxide, titanium dioxide. They do tend to go on goopy and thick and you will end up looking a little pale...but they work. I don't go for anything over SPF 50, the added protection is not worth the money because you have to reapply by then anyway.

Check out this site. They have a lot of information on sunscreens as well as the safety of ingredients. Also makeup, shampoos etc if you are interested.
Google skin deep. I can't post the link because apparently I don't have enough rep "points".


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

I also use the coppertone sport spf 50. My eyes are really sensitive to sunscreens and the only time it makes my eyes sting is when I'm in a chlorinated pool. It feels reasonably dry and spreads nicely.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

here is where everybody can yell at me. i almost never wear it. UNLESS its the mineral stuff, with titanium or zinc oxide.

i've been reading some potentially scary things about the chemical ones, particularly benzophene, possibly causing free radical damage to the skin (which its supposed to protect!) and messing with horomones. its probably a small risk, but i dont like it!. So yeah, mineral sunscreen only. as for not dripping and stuff, well, i have very little options because i'm picky


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Kernyl said:


> I usually use mineral based sunscreens. They work better and they are generally safer than some of the scary chemicals in other brands. So zinc oxide, titanium dioxide. They do tend to go on goopy and thick and you will end up looking a little pale...but they work. I don't go for anything over SPF 50, the added protection is not worth the money because you have to reapply by then anyway.
> 
> Check out this site. They have a lot of information on sunscreens as well as the safety of ingredients. Also makeup, shampoos etc if you are interested.
> Google skin deep. I can't post the link because apparently I don't have enough rep "points".


Thanks Kernyl I checked out the site you recommended...excellent!

Skin Deep® Cosmetics Database | Environmental Working Group

The top rated suncreens contain minerals zinc or titanium for best UVA without any chemical considered to be a potential hormone disruptor. None of the products contain oxybenzone or vitamin A, and none are sprayed or powdered.

I'm not familiar with most of the products listed )Maybe they are not available in my region) The sunscreen I have been using for yhe last 2 years Lancaster is not listed in the best or worst category but I need to reconsider another product based on the recommendations. (it has oxybenzone )

I use a moisturizer with sunscreen and wear sunglasses year round.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you like the site Cyclelicious.

I usually use Badger, it's mineral based. I find it at the Whole Foods near me. Try looking there. I think they carry a few other mineral based ones as well.

I'm thinking about trying out some of those arm cooler things. My bro just had a 3/4 inch cancerous spot removed from his arm. He's only in his 40's.

Although, I usually ride mtn bike in the woods. My biggest concern there is the ticks.I've already had Lyme once. I'm more concerned about the sun on the road bike. If it's not one thing it's another...


----------



## sarahkonamojo (Oct 12, 2005)

Mostly use Vanicream. Zinc and titanium included. Very similar to Badger which I also use. The badger containers tend to break on me...
I live in CO and have had skin cancer. I try to avoid riding during the middle of the day. (Not always possible, of course.) And I try to cover up. I wear long sleeves most of the time and knicker/capris a lot of the time. Wish there were a better selection of long sleeved jerseys intended for the heat. The arm coolers are ok, but just more stuff, since I intend wear them all day.
Stay shady,
Sarah


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

What about a mx jersey? I have a few long and short sleeve jerseys that are vented or mesh and I have worn those on hot days. Moose racing sahara gear and some Klim stuff is really well vented. Most brands have some sort of hot weather gear, and zip off pants too.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks Kernyl 
There is a Badger distributor here in Ontario so I will definitely check it out.

There are a few companies that make sun protection clothing eg Lululemon 
Sun Protection at lululemon athletica
I'm sure there are stylish, functional (and maybe less pricy ) other brands out there.

Ticks are rare but not uncommon where I ride but I still spray on DEET which is the best insect repellent . I use it mostly for the mosquito problem right now

When I was getting radiation treatment for breast cancer, I met a woman who was on her 2nd round of radiation for melanoma on her chest and shoulder. She told me she was a "sun worshipper" and now in her late 40's she regrets her past behaviour. Anyway we do what we can to educate ourselves and share the knowledge.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Firecrackerktm said:


> What about a mx jersey? I have a few long and short sleeve jerseys that are vented or mesh and I have worn those on hot days. Moose racing sahara gear and some Klim stuff is really well vented. Most brands have some sort of hot weather gear, and zip off pants too.


Yeah, I'd much rather wear ventilated, light color long sleeves than sunscreen.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've moved to arm coolers on the road, I just don't care for the chemical sun screens. There are too many potential hazards from the ingredients, and they prevent sweating. I don't use anything on the trails as I am in the woods and there is little direct sunshine there - pity there isn't a non-chemical form of insect repellent but of course that is necessary in the woods.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 21, 2011)

I have tried Picaridin as an insect repellent. It is supposed to be safer than deet, but work just as well. It does seem to work fine, but the spray pump it comes in is awful and difficult to use, especially when the bottle is not full.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are just trying to keep off pesky insects, I like Off! Botanicals lotion. It's plant-based, smells good (not chemical-ly), feels good, and comes in a tube that is easy to throw in your pack. If I'm in a deer tick infested area, I might use something with DEET, but I avoid it if I can. 

The Off Botanicals was hard to find last year (I used soap,com), but this year I've seen lotion, pump spray, and towelettes (wasteful, but I bought 1 box and keep a couple packets in the seat pack just in case).


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 21, 2011)

"If I'm in a deer tick infested area, I might use something with DEET, but I avoid it if I can."

Unfortunately, everywhere in New England is deer tick infested...


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Kid or baby sunscreen for the face. Works great and doesn't sting the eyes.

As for DEET, I would rather spray a little of it on during riding season than risk insect borne illness and its treament .


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I use Banana Boat spf 50 Baby Sunblock. It has titanium dioxide and some other sunscreeney stuff (homosalate, octinoxate, octisalate) but my sensitive skin does not react from it, it seems to work well and one tube lasts a long time. I recently switched to Tarte tinted moisterizer spf 20 (Sephora) on just my face for a lighter feel. So far no burns only tanning on my arms/shoulders from days I "forgot".


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

chuky said:


> ....Due to a teammate that was subject to heat exhaustion in 70 degree weather (silly redheads), I've actually done a fair amount of research on this. ....According to some studies, you can keep your core temp up to a full degree lower - this is significant. My teammate stopped having heat related issues after she started doing this.


I have very fair skin also and have suffered from heat-related problems at times. I have switched fully from my previous product (Banana Boat) to Neutrogena UltraSheer Drytouch sunblock spf55 with helioplex. This stuff rocks. It really protects and I swear it is keeping me cooler.


----------



## IzumiSF (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the La Roche Posay Anthelios line for the face Avon's Skin so Soft Bug Guard Plus (SPF 30) Pump Spray. It has no DEET and seems to work well as a double-duty sunscreen.


----------

